# Examples of cca era sailboats



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

On another recent thread about cca era boats and refurbishing them 
I realized that not all boats from that era were true "rule beaters" but shared some outward appearances with them. So for the members who have more knowledge than I on the subject( not hard to do) what are some examples of true cca boats that were built to take advantage of the rules? Production boats mainly, the ones I, or others might see on the water. Personally I love the long overhangs and low freeboard of the classic designs and will dinghy around a boat like that in the mooring fields like a eight year old staring at his first contraband playboy.....


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I had no idea of CCA boats , I mean I did but I had never heard the term CCA in till that other thread . I have been looking at them the past few days , and there is much discussion on sailing characteristics. Although everyone seems to agree they look good .
Great CCA Boat Designs


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for that link, those are some beautiful lines on those boats!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

My old 1967 A35.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Sparkman & Stephens Finisterre, designed in 1956 was the archetypal rule beater. Most of the ketch rigs with significant overhangs from that era were CCA boats as the rule penalized the main, but not the head sails or mizzensail. Most boats from the 50s and 60s were at least influenced by the rule- hence my other thread referring to them that way.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

The Peason 35, Bristol 34, Bristol35, Cal 40, Hinkley Bermuda 40, Allied Seabreeze 35 are a few. The era was the most prolific in history, so there are many more. The IOR came after and made some of the worst and most dangerous boats in history. It wasn't until the early 1990s that those design flaws finally ran their course and more seaworthy boats began emerging again. Say what you want about CCA era boats, but they didn't result in Fastnet type disasters.


----------



## turboduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Let's include the S&S CCA entry in the 29 foot family, The original Columbia from Glas Laminates in 1961. Yep, if you sail a "CCA" boat, you'll likely notice you are not the fastest boat, but you are fast enough; not a roomy boat, but roomy enough; low freeboard, but not the wettest boat. Yes she he heels a bit but comfortably so. But she has a silky sea-kindly motion that will have you arriving well-rested and ready for sunset cocktails in the anchorage.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

dinosdad said:


> On another recent thread about cca era boats and refurbishing them
> I realized that not all boats from that era were true "rule beaters" but shared some outward appearances with them. So for the members who have more knowledge than I on the subject( not hard to do) what are some examples of true cca boats that were built to take advantage of the rules? Production boats mainly, the ones I, or others might see on the water. Personally I love the long overhangs and low freeboard of the classic designs and will dinghy around a boat like that in the mooring fields like a eight year old staring at his first contraband playboy.....


The Hinckley B40 is a good example you'll see on the water today. At this point, the design was as much about what was popular as actually beating the rule(which was no longer used). Like some have said, not a fast boat, not a slow boat, a good boat. That's proven: If a design is this popular 60 years on, it's a great boat!

How many boats look good in Pea Green?










The rules influence has long gone, still many of the boats of what we call the CCA era, are still popular.

Another Hinckley, the 35' Pilot. Looks good even on laundry day.










FIDELIO a sistership to FINESSTERRE did start a trend toward beamy, ample(not light-comfortable accomodations) centerboard boats(FINESSTERRE won 3 back to back Bermuda races), mostly yawls(a rating advantage). Several designs are connected.










Alden built the Challenger yawls, a peculiar(I say that with affection-I own one) mix of wood and glass. It wasn't my hat that got me into this calendar.










They don't make them anymore but many of the design elements that that defined the era, like graceful overhangs, lovely low sheerlines, wide decks-to name a few, will not go away.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Rating= .95(L+B+D+P+S+F-I+A+C) * Propeller Factor * R Factor
> Where:
> L = 30% of the LWL + 70% of the length at 4% Water Line Plane
> B = Average Beam over several points
> ...


Hmmm... what an inspired equation. Notice the beautiful overhang of the R factor, balanced by the curving sheer of the .95 ratio... beautiful.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

TomMaine said:


> They don't make them anymore but many of the design elements that that defined the era, like graceful overhangs, lovely low sheerlines, wide decks-to name a few, will not go away.


Actually, Arabesque is a recently built boat.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

krisscross said:


> Actually, Arabesque is a recently built boat.


Yes I know, I watched it being built in my harbor. The W class below is even newer! Built this part year. I was just showing how some of the design elements from a bygone era was still popular(not with everybody) today.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I grew up with them, and their junior MORC sisters too, around Marblehead in the '60s

They tended to have shorter masts and longer booms than we see under the later PHRF and especially IOR rules.

And those beautiful overhangs and short waterline lengths (another rule thing I believe) made them hobbyhorsey in a seaway upwind.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's another example from Alden. The Caravelle. A 60's design, 12 were built. Some of the Caravelles(glass hulls like their Challengers) had wooden cabins like this one, some had glass cabins.

Extreme overhangs, Caravelles were pretty narrow, 11' beam in 41'+ LOA.


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

You know, I think the IOR gets a lot of undeserved criticism. The rule went through a lot of evolution over the course of some 20 years, and it's hard to characterize every IOR boat as dangerous or unseaworthy. I like my IOR boat (First 375) just fine, and I bet Swan 38 owners like theirs, too. The Fastnet disaster was as much about a bunch of weekend warriors taking off on a 600 mile ocean race, at a time when weather prediction, offshore communication, and offshore race equipment requirements weren't what they are now, as it was about boat design. There absolutely were some design freaks, and some lightly built race boats that probably didn't belong offshore, but I don't think that is solely restricted to the IOR. I believe the rule eventually died out because owners were getting tired of the new-boat-every-year arms race in a struggling economy, not because of the sailing characteristics of the boats. IOR revival regattas are starting to become pretty popular, although I have to admit that boat design has advanced quite a bit in the ensuing years, and current boats will generally sail circles around similarly sized IOR boats.
All that being said, one of the boats I have always admired, at least for looks, is the Morgan 34.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

TomMaine said:


> Here's another example from Alden. The Caravelle. A 60's design, 12 were built. Some of the Caravelles(glass hulls like their Challengers) had wooden cabins like this one, some had glass cabins.
> 
> Extreme overhangs, Caravelles were pretty narrow, 11' beam in 41'+ LOA.


I know that boat. Always got a long look from me riding in the launch. Sexy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Bristol 27. Not sure, but, this may be more CCA 'inspired'. Built 1975.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Barquito said:


> Bristol 27. Not sure, but, this may be more CCA 'inspired'. Built 1975.


There are a lot of CCA inspired boats that were designed or built to the look or to the rule, but not really as racers. The same conversation people have had about the new European look was had in the 70s and 80s about the IOR look.


----------



## sailor1924 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's another beautiful CCA rule Alden Design, the Pearson Countess 44. Built to the rule but also one of the best real motorsailers ever built, both a good sailor and a good and economical power boat. Of course I'm a bit prejudiced since the one pictured below is mine.


----------



## Surfprof (Dec 13, 2013)

*Nick's S&S Design*

Hughes 48 My wife and I had the pleasure of sailing around the VI's last winter with our friends Nick, Kathy and Jack. Awesome performer and beautiful to look at. Maria Elena


----------



## Surfprof (Dec 13, 2013)

sailor1924 said:


> Here's another beautiful CCA rule Alden Design, the Pearson Countess 44. Built to the rule but also one of the best real motorsailers ever built, both a good sailor and a good and economical power boat. Of course I'm a bit prejudiced since the one pictured below is mine.


That boat looks very familiar, was the previous owners name Rawson?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

sandy stone said:


> You know, I think the IOR gets a lot of undeserved criticism. The rule went through a lot of evolution over the course of some 20 years, and it's hard to characterize every IOR boat as dangerous or unseaworthy. I like my IOR boat (First 375) just fine, and I bet Swan 38 owners like theirs, too. The Fastnet disaster was as much about a bunch of weekend warriors taking off on a 600 mile ocean race, at a time when weather prediction, offshore communication, and offshore race equipment requirements weren't what they are now, as it was about boat design. There absolutely were some design freaks, and some lightly built race boats that probably didn't belong offshore, but I don't think that is solely restricted to the IOR. I believe the rule eventually died out because owners were getting tired of the new-boat-every-year arms race in a struggling economy, not because of the sailing characteristics of the boats. IOR revival regattas are starting to become pretty popular, although I have to admit that boat design has advanced quite a bit in the ensuing years, and current boats will generally sail circles around similarly sized IOR boats.
> All that being said, one of the boats I have always admired, at least for looks, is the Morgan 34.


Absolutely correct. Just the number of abandoned boats that were later found afloat tells a story.

I doubt that a comparable fleet of CCA boats would have fared any better.


----------



## sailor1924 (Mar 23, 2013)

Surfprof said:


> That boat looks very familiar, was the previous owners name Rawson?


No, I bought the boat from Newport, RI where it was mostly moored for the 27 years. I currently moor in LI, maybe you saw it there?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

IIRC, in the Fastnet disaster none of the cutting edge extreme IOR boats were abandoned/lost, so to blame IOR design is a bit of a slur on the era. I loved seeing IOR boats sporting their suite of whacky bloopers and other weird and wonderful (but ultimately probably useless) sails.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Fastnet just got people to look at the rule. It became apparent that the rule was forcing boats to become less seaworthy and less controllable in heavy weather.


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

If you like the Bristol 27 and other "inspired" boats, here's a pic of my 1966 Tartan 27, which I still think is inspiring!

She was built as a racer and had good, if brief, success in the early 60s.

Skywalker


----------



## Surfprof (Dec 13, 2013)

sailor1924 said:


> No, I bought the boat from Newport, RI where it was mostly moored for the 27 years. I currently moor in LI, maybe you saw it there?


The last time I saw her, it was tied to a mooring off Strongs Neck in Port Jefferson Harbor early 1990's The boats name was Aurora. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

seaner97 said:


> Fastnet just got people to look at the rule. It became apparent that the rule was forcing boats to become less seaworthy and less controllable in heavy weather.


From what I remember reading in a "Fastnet" book, comfort was a big issue. Crew wanted off the boats because the motion was so bad. The boats survived fine but the crew could not take the "ride".


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's another example, the Block Island 40. This one sailing in light air nicely. Long ends, even longer than than on my boat.










I find the hobby horsing under sail of my boat to be a myth. Any sort of poor motion is the result of the wrong sail trim or sailing angle.

In other words, if your boat is behaving poorly 'you're' doing something wrong. Fix it.

However, under power into a rough seaway, longer overhangs may exacerbate the poor motion problem(is any boat-foot for foot- smooth in those conditions?). At any rate, I avoid that as much as possible by sailing instead or at least adjusting course.

Long overhangs were pushed way beyond most of these boats by attempts to beat rating rules. Here's what I would define as extreme:


----------



## Crazer (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd nominate the Pearson Wanderer as one of the better boats of the CCA era. Roomier than some others of the size and very well behaved. She still has all the issues of other Pearsons of the era (poor hull to deck joint being the most serious) but I love my Wanderer and would take her anywhere once I figure out how to strengthen the aforementioned joint. Plus, as far as I'm concerned, she possesses one of the prettiest hulls ever designed. A perfect combination of grace and strength.


----------



## sailor1924 (Mar 23, 2013)

Surfprof said:


> The last time I saw her, it was tied to a mooring off Strongs Neck in Port Jefferson Harbor early 1990's The boats name was Aurora. Thanks for the reply.


You've got a good eyes. It's the same boat, still named Aurora. The last owner lived in Newport but was a traveler and knew Long Island well. He actually bought the bought in Huntington about 30 years ago, I don't remember who he bought it from or what it was named at that time. I bought the boat 3 years ago after the last owners health caused him to let it go.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

I've got a 1966 Wanderer. It's a great boat. 

I wonder how many Wanderers are still around. Less than 200 were made. I wonder how many Wanderer sailors are on Sailnet.


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

ctl411 said:


> From what I remember reading in a "Fastnet" book, comfort was a big issue. Crew wanted off the boats because the motion was so bad. The boats survived fine but the crew could not take the "ride".


I think that would hold true for any small sailboat in the conditions they encountered, regardless of design type. (Small = less than 150' or so)


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

CLOSECALL said:


> I've got a 1966 Wanderer. It's a great boat.
> 
> I wonder how many Wanderers are still around. Less than 200 were made. I wonder how many Wanderer sailors are on Sailnet.


There is one in my harbor.


----------



## Captain Del (Dec 16, 2015)

We like our 1964 Rhodes Reliant. We've owned her for thirteen years, renewing all the way except for a two or three month cruise every year. 40'9 loa, 28' lwl, 10'9 beam, 5'9" draft. Good boat for a couple. I think this was the first boat with a full aft cabin.


----------



## unhinged schoolboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Here is my girl.....Daffy. 1981 Sparkman Stephens Allied 42xl. Probably the last boat built and the only 42xl built with a fixed keel.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

ctl411 said:


> From what I remember reading in a "Fastnet" book, comfort was a big issue. Crew wanted off the boats because the motion was so bad. The boats survived fine but the crew could not take the "ride".


Just for the sake of keeping the record straight, during the Fastnet Disaster 15 sailors died, at least 75 boats capsized and five sank. In this case the term capsize referred to being rolled through 180 degrees with many rolling 360 degrees. Pretty much all of the boats under 40 feet took a knock down to the point that their cabin sides were in the water. In some cases rigs, cabin structures, and rudders were lost. It went far beyond crews being uncomfortable.

The research that followed the Fastnet Disaster clearly demonstrated why the distortions caused by the IOR rule produced unseaworthy, and difficult to handle designs. If you have never death rolled one of these old girls, you have never sailed one in bad conditions. 
Jeff


----------

